# Diabetic Degu



## PrincessGingy (May 27, 2011)

Well I#ve had by Degu's from the RSPCA and I've noticed thick white-ish stains on the wood shelves and there is a lot of water being drunk. I've read that diabeties isn't really treatable apart from not letting them have any sugar and keeping their weight down. They have only had sunflower seeds and a blanched almond since coming to me so I think this might be something they got whilst in rescue. They were being feed on muselli for a start which I think ha some honey in it. They are on Degu pellets now but any advice with this would be great.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2011)

I have a diabetic degu, she now has cataracts in both her eyes and is completely blind (although at first glance you wouldn't notice anything wrong).

The white stains will mean they are high in calcium, but the excessive drinking is cause for concern. Are they pee'ing alot?

I would cut out the sunflower seeds tbh as they are quite fatty, and I wouldn't feed almonds full stop.
So long as you feed them a sugar free diet from now on the diabetes shouldn't cause too many problems


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

My diabetic boy has cataracts in both eyes. Hes fed a striked diet of degu pellets, hay, straw and occasional green treats. Degutopia website gives so much information about diets etc  you should check that out 

Now and again they need taking to get their bloods checked, but usually this is when theirs a change in behaviour or your concerned  My boy had his checked in january a couple of months after he'd arrived from rescue as his bloods were quite high when he left the rescue xx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

you should never feed any animal almounds, they toxic.

cut out on sunflower seeds too, they are not good for diabetic animals.

what degu food are you feeding them?


----------



## PrincessGingy (May 27, 2011)

They're on the Degu pellets from [email protected] and I didn't realise about the almonds  but they only had one and there seems to have been no side affects thankfully. I'll have a look at what are the best treats as I am at the critical training stage with them so need something healthey but delicious to give them. The drinking seems to have settled down, don't know if it could be stress? But the white stains are still there. I'm really worried about them I want them to have the best life possible because they have been in rescue over 2 years.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

PrincessGingy said:


> They're on the Degu pellets from [email protected] and I didn't realise about the almonds  but they only had one and there seems to have been no side affects thankfully. I'll have a look at what are the best treats as I am at the critical training stage with them so need something healthey but delicious to give them. The drinking seems to have settled down, don't know if it could be stress? But the white stains are still there. I'm really worried about them I want them to have the best life possible because they have been in rescue over 2 years.


Them pellets are okay for degus  Thats what i feed my little ones. Look at this website for more info on degus  DEGUTOPIA - For all your degu needs

The white stains are probably just wee. My wooden shelves get white stains on from when theyve had a wee and its dried  x


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

Them pellets are fine. There are loads of natural treats without sugar at pet shops they say sugar free. Also the natural treats at [email protected] the one shapes like fish. Losuat bean treats occationally and pes flakes. Porradge oats fir training


----------



## PrincessGingy (May 27, 2011)

I actually picked up some Fruity bites in Tesco the other day that said sugar free and suitable for all small animals and they seem to like them. Taming is going well and hopefully they will be getting out for a proper run around this week. I wanted to leave them a little extra time to settle as they are nervy which is to be expected having been in rescue so long.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

I tend to stay away from fruit cause you cant give fruit cause of sugar. Probably very little fruit in a fruity bite and it says sugar free. It always was hard to get stuff but has got easier over the years. I have resorted to 1 or 2 cornflakes. It says it has sugar but it cant be much. Shreddies check its 100% wholewheat and they love peas in pods, lettace, spring onions and cabbage. I have to really big up a sprout to get them to eat that.

Maybe a bit of parsnip and baby corn. In the book it says breadstick so they got 1cm every friday. Though I am not if they are cool for this as yours are diabetic.

check this link

Critters Choice treats

They do sugar free tasty sticks. I think tasty is what you need. Pets at home have good stuff in the natural selection like the ones shaped like fish. I would read the mabels cause they cant eat all the stuff in the range.


----------



## mbenbow (Sep 2, 2012)

just read all the notes thanks was useful ive just adopted degu 2 weeks ago and one has lost weight dramatically and now only weighs 150g and i think its diabetic how do i manage this and get his weight up a bit as at the moment his spin sticks out. the other one also licks up the pee is this normal? what can i give that wil help him to gain some weight but keep him healthy thanks for the advise already on here all very useful also how do i confirm my suspicions


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

mbenbow said:


> just read all the notes thanks was useful ive just adopted degu 2 weeks ago and one has lost weight dramatically and now only weighs 150g and i think its diabetic how do i manage this and get his weight up a bit as at the moment his spin sticks out. the other one also licks up the pee is this normal? what can i give that wil help him to gain some weight but keep him healthy thanks for the advise already on here all very useful also how do i confirm my suspicions


If the degu has drastically dropped in weight you need to take him to a specialist vet to make sure this isn't something more sinister. You need to do this asap by the sounds of it. Speak to the vet about your concerns and I'm sure they will be able to diagnose the little one with diabetes if he has it x


----------



## mbenbow (Sep 2, 2012)

Paws&Claws said:


> If the degu has drastically dropped in weight you need to take him to a specialist vet to make sure this isn't something more sinister. You need to do this asap by the sounds of it. Speak to the vet about your concerns and I'm sure they will be able to diagnose the little one with diabetes if he has it x


thanks have been to vet and hes doing ok on rescue remedy and oat milk seems much better cheers


----------

